# Train moving too slow and stopping/going (?)



## Theresse

Hello -

I bought a used LGB set a few years ago and used it well for the first couple of years - no problems whatsoever. Added some QSI sound which my boys have fun with. We use it primarily annually for going around the Christmas tree and it's a big deal around here. 

Anyway we didn't take it out last year - just couldn't find the time - and now we got it going and this is the problem we're having (going and stopping and never able to pick up speed). Some of the tracks have been stored in their boxes but the long ones plus a few extras were kept somewhat exposed but not too badly I would imagine: on top of the bottom mattress of a trundle bed with the mattress being hidden inside the bed...however the drawers that sit above that lower mattress aren't in the bed so there are "windows" that might have let in dust?

My brother said to vigorously rub the tracks down with a kitchen towel or lightly sand the tracks and that he thinks that will make it work better. But I was hoping to get the advice from those who know a lot more about these trains, hence my paying the ol' forum a visit!

Any thoughts on what might be wrong? We rubbed it down but maybe not well enough - but it's not making a difference. The tracks appear to be attached tightly. The floor is relatively flat. In the past the little sucker has gone ridiculously fast so I'm stumped.

Thanks!

p.s. here's a video clip from the 1st year we had it set up, if this helps in any way (not a great clip and the train's going super fast...if someone had done it properly it would have started on a very slow speed and made all the engine-starting sounds, never be made to go too fast, etc): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bK26N9fX6o&feature=plcp


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

DO NOT SAND THE TRACKS! You can use something like ScotchBrite on them, but NEVER sandpaper or steel wool! Also, clean the wheels of the locomotive with alcohol to remove any residue on them.


----------



## Theresse

Thank you John! Glad I didn't listen to my brother! I decided to just leave it on and let it annoy me (the starting and stopping sound) and lo and behold it started moving quickly again, no longer stopping.  I'd read somewhere from googling that it might need to just "warm up" (track or wheels getting cleaned up by way of the break-up of residue or globbity oils heated up to get things moving again or whatever the case may be) and sure enough it appears to have worked out that way, knock on wood!

Thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I suspect it wouldn't hurt to just use some Isopropyl Alcohol on a rag and go over all the track tops and the wheels. I suspect that would be enough to insure good running. Clean track is at the top of the list for issues like this.


----------

